# Freindly battles between companys



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have been involved in a situation where a company of 60 years has destroyed itself from family problems. There was three of us that started small businesses of our own. One I have not had contact with and the other I have talked to quite often. The issue at hand is we had a conversation and set invisible lines on territory . I have abided to the agreement but they have not. So now there is a existing client of mine that wants me to do a small concrete plant in there area and what makes even better the other company has started the job as t&m billed them heavy for a item and lost the rest. I know that there will be a confrontation or at least a nasty phone call about me staying out of his territory but it seem that wats ok for him should be ok for me. Is this a common thing?


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Territory??? That's ridiculous! Go where the work is. And take over the world, one day at a time. Don't worry about hurting someone's feelings. It's business.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Radium said:


> Territory??? That's ridiculous! Go where the work is. And take over the world, one day at a time. Don't worry about hurting someone's feelings. It's business.


Yes my first thought was if he stays north ill stay south sense I have a few really good accounts I don't need to go north. But I have inside source telling me he has been sending letters to my good customers. He has also been in my back yard on a couple of jobs. I have all my ducks in a row and feel confident about my pricing so I think I will expand a little. Three of the eight guys he has working for him have contacted me and want to go to work for me, might have to grow a little.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> But I have inside source telling me he has been sending letters to my good customers. He has also been in my back yard on a couple of jobs.


I would not rely on second hand information. Some people, even good people, like to stir the pot.

If you know for certain he have been in your 'back yard,' then he violated your friendly agreement. From that point forward, all bets are off regarding territory.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> I would not rely on second hand information. Some people, even good people, like to stir the pot.
> 
> If you know for certain he have been in your 'back yard,' then he violated your friendly agreement. From that point forward, all bets are off regarding territory.


I have seen one letter. The funny thing about this whole thing is the customers he has all but a couple are accounts I helped build with the old company. So I think it was more of a fear that they would find out I was in business which they will now! One old customer thought I went to work as a mainance man when asked where he heard that it was my friendly competition


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm questioning your used of the word "friendly"...

If there's confrontation, broken promises, attempts at stealing clientele, etc, it seems to me like "ruthless" would be a better fit.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

This is going to get ugly no matter how u approach it! The client approached you after they did the initial work, so you are not poaching customers. You are next cab on the rank, it's the customers choice

I have the same issues when dining out. I find a good restaurant the whole family is happy with. Soon as there is a change in management/chef and the standards drop or the new menu is not to our liking or the prices spike unreasonably, we look elsewhere for a substitute. If I see patrons that were previous regulars we'll ask them why they don't go there no more. if they say for the same reasons as us, we'll ask them if they have found a replacement what's it called and where are they located


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

SewerRat said:


> I'm questioning your used of the word "friendly"...
> 
> If there's confrontation, broken promises, attempts at stealing clientele, etc, it seems to me like "ruthless" would be a better fit.


Yes the deference seems to be in how they come out in the situation if it is in there favor its friendly if I come out on top it's not so friendly.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

A territorial arrangement between two otherwise unrelated companies WITH a very specific written contract drafted by both party's attorneys would have been near impossible to enforce in court. Without that document it means absolutely nothing.

If there is no mutual good will or relationship to be maintained, then take the job, take the nasty phone calls, take a couple of slashed tires, and move on. Going through it is the only way to put it to rest.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> A territorial arrangement between two otherwise unrelated companies WITH a very specific written contract drafted by both party's attorneys would have been near impossible to enforce in court. Without that document it means absolutely nothing.
> 
> If there is no mutual good will or relationship to be maintained, then take the job, take the nasty phone calls, take a couple of slashed tires, and move on. Going through it is the only way to put it to rest.


I agree I decided last night even though it will involve nastiness there is no was I am going to take it on the chin. Now to take back some of my other customers sounds like its time for some letters of my own! Thanks for the imput.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

You have taken the honorable road this far, stay on it. Tell the other company they have screwed up and you have been called.That is it. You owe them nothing more.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I have good relationships with a couple of former co-workers and employers, and while I'd not generally pursue their clients, I'd also not reject those same clients if they sought me out. No one outfit can plumb the whole city & region, and I'd rather be symbiotic with the good contractors than making enemies at every turn. The local hacks, creeps and gougers I could care less about, but I still don't publicly name the ones I personally know of because an accuser tends to look biased and less gentlemanly/professional in such situations. Slandering another, even when its completely true, demeans both parties.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I seen one of the formans of the company in question yesterday he said that the word is that I stole that job from them. I promptly told him you can't steel something that they lost first,its like a fumbled football. He smiled and agreed his boss doesn't see it that way ill bet. To make things even more interesting one of his formans quit him and went on his own and I hired his LLC to work for me as a sub.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Update just got word on a couple of bids. I beat the company that was trying to undermined my customers unknowingly. That my friends is a sweet victory. All I did is give a honest price. That is three in a row I am going to be on guard now because I bet he will lowball me on a good one in the near future.


----------



## PlumberShep (Sep 22, 2010)

No way I would have ever agreed to dividing up anything with my competition. That just isn't a good business model. If Either of them call you and get nasty, just tell them all bets are off, and it isn't open for further discussion. The only people that get my loyalty in business are customers and employees.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Update just got word on a couple of bids. I beat the company that was trying to undermined my customers unknowingly. That my friends is a sweet victory. All I did is give a honest price. That is three in a row I am going to be on guard now because I bet he will lowball me on a good one in the near future.


Quit worrying about some ******* on the other side of town, get your numbers right and work on making money . If the other guy gets pissed tuff ****. If he undercuts you on a job in the future then hopefully he will choke on it when his numbers come in at the end of the job.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

PlumberShep said:


> No way I would have ever agreed to dividing up anything with my competition. That just isn't a good business model. If Either of them call you and get nasty, just tell them all bets are off, and it isn't open for further discussion. The only people that get my loyalty in business are customers and employees.


 I have made a reasonable call on this whole thing it's either me or them. The gesture was all about them getting the upper hand in my area. I worked with every one of these guys for twenty years,that should have been a clue. As long as they're were in the lead everything was smooth but you get ahead of them and look out.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Update just got word on a couple of bids. I beat the company that was trying to undermined my customers unknowingly. That my friends is a sweet victory. All I did is give a honest price. That is three in a row I am going to be on guard now because I bet he will lowball me on a good one in the near future.


If he low_balls you to get work, guess what?..... You still win!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> If he low_balls you to get work, guess what?..... You still win!


 I actually thought about going after a job he was wanting and then going hi at the last min. That might be worth the look on his face lol


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you ever consider that agreements such as the one you thought you had with the company across town may be illegal? 

_"Restraint of trade is an issue in non-compete agreements, where an employee or business owner accepts an agreement (sometimes for compensation) not to compete with the former employer or new business owner within a certain area for a specific period of time. If a court views a non-compete as unreasonable, it is usually based on the principle that it constitutes restraint of trade."_


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Did you ever consider that agreements such as the one you thought you had with the company across town may be illegal? "Restraint of trade is an issue in non-compete agreements, where an employee or business owner accepts an agreement (sometimes for compensation) not to compete with the former employer or new business owner within a certain area for a specific period of time. If a court views a non-compete as unreasonable, it is usually based on the principle that it constitutes restraint of trade."


 was a fool to think a genial mans agreement would hold. And was a fool for thinking that we could work together on some projects. The lesson was well learned


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Did you ever consider that agreements such as the one you thought you had with the company across town may be illegal?
> 
> _"Restraint of trade is an issue in non-compete agreements, where an employee or business owner accepts an agreement (sometimes for compensation) not to compete with the former employer or new business owner within a certain area for a specific period of time. If a court views a non-compete as unreasonable, it is usually based on the principle that it constitutes restraint of trade."_


SHAZAM! u da man! :yes:


----------

